# Things to do in Scotland in July?



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

*Hello one and all,

We are headed north in July to Scotland, on a grand 2 - 3 week tour. We are going to the British GP first, then to Cosford Cold War Museum, then a few days in the Lakes, a stop off at friends in Ayr then on North.

The aim is to get up to Kyle of Lochalsh, Plockton and surrounds for a few days then heading back down through Pitlochry area, see the Falkirk wheel, down through Jedburgh do the Northunberland coast and on down back to Norfolk.

My question is; does anyone know of any festivals, Highland games etc etc going on in the Scottish area's in Mid July that they may wish to pass on any info?

Any info would be appreciated

Thanks

Pete *


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

HI There if you send me a PM with your e-mail address I will send you some info that I have.

Bernies


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Midge dodging is a great pastime to engage in up there at this time of year! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Things to do in Scotland in July..


Head South....


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

cneate said:


> Midge dodging is a great pastime to engage in up there at this time of year! :lol: :lol:


Sorry, none at present and it's not under 3ft of water , in fact it's sunny :wink:



> Things to do in Scotland in July.. Head South....


hmmm.. remind me to have a word next time we meet up :lol:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> hmmm.. remind me to have a word next time we meet up :lol:


You'll have headed south yourself by then


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

jimjam said:


> You'll have headed south yourself by then


Too true, I can't afford to stay here.. site fees are extortionate.. 
The Loch Ness site is £21 per night.. a very expensive view :roll:

Back on topic..

Events in ~ ~Scotland~


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> jimjam said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have headed south yourself by then
> ...


Have you told them your Scottish Jim? You've lived in the South so long they've probably got you on the "English" prices. :lol:


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

cneate said:


> Midge dodging is a great pastime to engage in up there at this time of year! :lol: :lol:


I am expecting them to be the size of an albatross with all this warm wet weather!


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Pete hope you got the PM alright you should be fine with a few nippy sweeties down you.

bernies


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, try the Edinburgh Festival, the whole place is alive and buzzing with activity. The street entertainment is brill, something for everyone, you wouldn't be disappointed, cheers, Paul.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Bernies said:


> Hi Pete hope you got the PM alright you should be fine with a few nippy sweeties down you.
> 
> bernies


Yes thanks, reply sent. Just looking now.

Pity me and the other half don't like (sacralidge I know) ...... you know what. Never mind, I am sure there are other pleasures.....like midgey spotting/dodging


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Pete
Theres always our other national drink IRN BRU its got a rather delicate taste to it.

Bernies


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Stirling Highland Games on 8th July


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Better still The Famous Alva Games Sat 14th July parke up at CC site The Woods we will be there.

Bernies


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Visiting Scotland*

Hello THEPOET!

May we come with you? I spent five weeks in March/April opposite Eilean Donan Castle. I took my wife and 4 friends on a conducted tour of the Kyle, on to Skye, then up to Plockton. Whilst parked in Plockton, our friend Brenda could only say "Wow! This is wonderful!" And she was right! What a beautiful place to visit.

If you tune in to my nephew's live webcam, at 914outdoor.co.uk , you'll see some of the views that we have enjoyed so many times. You will also be able to check his LINKS to other sites.

If you stop at the nephew's outdoor gear shop, opposite the castle, he will willingly sell you some Avon Skin So Soft which is a very effective deterrent against the Scottish midge. But don't let that put you off. Pray for bright sunshine, which they hate, and a decent breeze, which they hate. Don't walk on long grass with exposed ankles 'cos they'll love those!

Ignore the sceptics and enjoy your visit. We'll be back in October!

Best wishes from UncleNorm


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Bernies said:


> Better still The Famous Alva Games Sat 14th July parke up at CC site The Woods we will be there.
> 
> Bernies


Thanks, but we will still be in Ayr on the 14th. We travel north from Ayr on the Sun 15th.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions, Iron Bru with a dash of spicy rum will go down a treat I'm thinking.

I am sure we will have a great time.

Pete.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Visiting Scotland*



UncleNorm said:


> Hello THEPOET!
> 
> May we come with you? I spent five weeks in March/April opposite Eilean Donan Castle. I took my wife and 4 friends on a conducted tour of the Kyle, on to Skye, then up to Plockton. Whilst parked in Plockton, our friend Brenda could only say "Wow! This is wonderful!" And she was right! What a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> ...


Hi UncleNorm,

Thanks but we only have 3 or 4 days in the area. Certainly take up the Avon so soft, My other half suffer's whereas I (touch wood) am not so susceptible (famous last words!) I have been to that area before with my parents in 1968/9 cant remember which. We towed a Europe 3 mk4 by Bluebird.

Thanks again.

Pete.


----------

